# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  How do I remove pictures I uploaded on this forum?

## Nian

I would like to remove some pictures I uploaded in my posts, or to replace them with something new but simply removing insert image tag doesn't work.

----------


## Azélor

If you click the go advanced button in the lower right and then go to manage attachment, it should work.

----------


## Midgardsormr

To delete a file from the board's database, go to your settings panel (upper right, third line). In the left hand column, there's a link that says "attachments." Click that, and you'll get a list of all of the files you've uploaded here. Tick the boxes for the files you want to delete and scroll down to the bottom. In the bottom right corner is a delete button.

----------

